# Ball jar coupons, again!



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I found coupons for Ball jars, again, in today's Red Plum coupon section of our paper. There is a coupon for $3 off 2 cases of jars and a coupon for buy 2 lids get 1 free. The second one for lids you can also find at www.redplum.com for those of you that don't get that insert in your paper.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## jennytw (Aug 7, 2009)

I could not find the coupon for the lids. Do you know what zip code?


----------



## Speckledpup (Dec 3, 2004)

I didn't have to put a zip code in.

What is the 4th coupon down on the left? That's where mine is.


----------



## jennytw (Aug 7, 2009)

Ummm... weird. Now it is showing up. Yesterday I could only find the canning kit, now the lid coupons are there. Thanks for responding or I would not have checked.


----------



## mamato3 (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks i could not get the ball jar coupon to print but i got the lids coupon to print. I got 12 quart jars for free. And used my coupon to get lids. Already used them to put up 3 quarts of pickles. Wish the coupon would print as i need jelly jars o well


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

Dang, I sure wish we could find ANY coupons for any type of canning supplies! Nothing is ever on sale here, not ever. Lids are now three dollars and up


----------

